# OH BOY - Now with OH BOY 2 - The Sequel



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought this might be worth posting here too.

Altona (VIC) this morning. Filmed on my iPhone.

At the risk of embarrassing a couple of blokes I am going to post this. There are lessons in it.

Watch. (large screen on youtube best)
Listen closely. 
Discuss.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good on ya Rhino. Yep, another disaster waiting to happen. Between the big resellers (e.g. Anaconda & BCF), plus all the specialty kayak stores, there are an increasing number of disasters waiting to happen, especially when you can be on the water for a few hundred dollars..

I fear compulsory legislation and controls in the foreseeable future. Really, I don't fear it, cause I've met people 2 kms offshore in up to 15 knots who had no skills and no PFD. It will happen, and as much as I detest the nanny state, there are now thousands of unskilled people buying and using kayaks.....

It takes me back to this tragedy viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51574&hilit=2+kayakers+missing+in+PPB Without meaning to sound like a 'doom sayer', _can we expect more of this kind of news in the future?_

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There's bucket loads of wrong right there.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The fella in the blue yak needs to run his arse around the block a few times for a start.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thats pretty poor isnt it, we have lots of stores up here now selling small cheap chinese kayaks with little or no idea about what there selling or to who.

I wonder if store owners can be held accountable if they dont give the required info and someone dies. Sounded like they were told they were stable as kayaks. You would have thought the store would have puched the lifejacket thing for the extra sale but? Could have possibly been the nah we dont need them she'll be right mate attutude coming in there too. At least they were sensible enough to start of in standing depth water and it looked like an onshore breeze too.

I dont know about the putting some water in it to keep it stable. I know the concept for boats works but they have a special double hull built in.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Ado said:


> There's bucket loads of wrong right there.


You got that right. There so much wrong it's hard to know where to start.

Not everything you want to say comes out in the moment either..

Both of these guys fell out numerous times. When this particular bloke fell out he was more concerned about getting his paddle and drink bottle back, and he let the kayak blow away from him.
THe point I was trying to make about him wearing his lifejacket, was not so much that it'd help him catch up with the yak, but more that it would help him stay afloat if he couldn't.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

justcrusin said:


> thats pretty poor isnt it, we have lots of stores up here now selling small cheap chinese kayaks with little or no idea about what there selling or to who.
> 
> I wonder if store owners can be held accountable if they dont give the required info and someone dies. Sounded like they were told they were stable as kayaks. You would have thought the store would have puched the lifejacket thing for the extra sale but? Could have possibly been the nah we dont need them she'll be right mate attutude coming in there too. At least they were sensible enough to start of in standing depth water and it looked like an onshore breeze too.
> 
> ...


Some of what he says is hard to pick up. I can hear it clearly from the video because I had heard it first hand already.

HE says they were given a booklet, but hadn't read it yet. Maybe all of the information he needed to know was in that.
HE also says he asked the woman if lifevests were compulsory and that she had said no. I can only take him at this word, but I would doubt that was the case.

I'm doing everything I can to keep water out of my hull. This guy thought it a good idea to add water as ballast. Truth be known, his body weight alone probably already had him over the safe carrying capacity of that particular yak.

Quite frankly I don't think he should even be out there. He had to swim that yak back to shore because he couldn't re-enter. YOu can hear him say on the vid that "the best fun is trying to get into it. If I tip in the deep, no way".
They would have been in 4 metres where they both tipped out.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Possible cantidates for the 2013 Darwin Awards.

Some people just have no freaking idea about anything.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin said:


> I dont know about the putting some water in it to keep it stable.


Dave you're right, free water ballast is useless as it just runs to the deepest side and would aid a roll over, it has to be pumped to holding tanks in a fixed position to be of benefit.

I do think however when seeing newbie clowns like that on the water, advising them with helpful tips is a lot better then throwing the rules of law at them, an example was fatty trying to get on his kayak and ready to flip instantly due to a poor technique when a couple of words of guidance would solve the problem.

Think it's important to remember everyone on the forum was a kayaking mug at the start, and only learned from others with more experience.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

No idea what those yaks were but they looked very short (maybe only 2.5-3 metres? and hence would also be very narrow (60-65cm beam ?) Add on 100+ kg of unfit/uncoordinated newby paddler and of course they will roll over. these kayaks are plainly not suited to the job (they may be great for a 60kg 5'6" paddler or 12 year old kid but clearly arent suited to grown men, as shown by the video.

I bet there will be 2 used yaks for sale very shortly.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> I bet there will be 2 used yaks for sale very shortly.


Or they will try to fit a motor.


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

Davey G said:


> No idea what those yaks were but they looked very short (maybe only 2.5-3 metres? and hence would also be very narrow (60-65cm beam ?) Add on 100+ kg of unfit/uncoordinated newby paddler and of course they will roll over. these kayaks are plainly not suited to the job (they may be great for a 60kg 5'6" paddler or 12 year old kid but clearly arent suited to grown men, as shown by the video.
> 
> I bet there will be 2 used yaks for sale very shortly.


 Very true and with that in mind they should be able to get their money back since they were sold something that isn't suited for it's intended use.

I'd echo what Dodge said, it is easy to shake ur head and laugh or cry at these blokes expense but the shop owner has done the wrong thing by them and with no advice or experiance how else are they going to learn? Sure they should have done some reaserch, prepared ect ect but some people just jump right in. I only hope someone steps in and helps them out before they die or give up yakking.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

It could be worse.
Big fella could take up cycling (lycra, traffic) to loose some weight...
Agree that the shop should refund their, or at least his $. That yak is too small for his mass.
Water ballast? Fhark. As a kid I had a wicko 13 touring kayak that I took into the (smallish) surf @ every opportunity.
I didn't have a spray skirt. I'd usually get out once or twice before the weight of water inside it was greater than my own weight, at which stage capsizing on the next wave became inevitable.
Ahh. Fun times.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Dodge said:


> ........I do think however when seeing newbie clowns like that on the water, advising them with helpful tips is a lot better then throwing the rules of law at them, an example was fatty trying to get on his kayak and ready to flip instantly due to a poor technique when a couple of words of guidance would solve the problem.


Fair point Dodge, but also consider that I didn't post all of the video where plenty of other helpful tips were given.

These guys fronted at the beach again yesterday afternoon.

Lets see how they got on this time.....











These guys don't want to fish. They just want to have some fun and get some exercise.
At least they'll be able to do it a great deal more safely now than when we first met them.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Rhino

Thanks for posting the sequel, and for helping these dudes. Top marks for persisting, and hopefully preventing a disaster. There are so many kayaks sold, and so little instruction in correct technique, safety considerations etc. Did you see this recently .. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=57907?

I fear another viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51574&hilit=2+kayakers+missing+in+PPB

On the sales numbers vs experience and instruction, another one or two are inevitable, soon. Hope it's not me.

trev


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

well done to the two blokes but i hope they become surf aware and that they dont go out in strong winds cause there not strong paddlers i hope they improve on the skills .


----------

